# Does size matter?



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your first planted tank... What size was/is it (gallons/liters)? And why did you choose that size tank.

My first planted tank was a 20G high tank. 

Why?... Is simple, it was the only tank I had available.

Ok, lets here from you...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My first was a 75g for the same reasons  

How many other tanks do you now have in addition to the 20g?


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

My first aquarium and planted tank is an old 8g metal-framed Pemco. I thought it looked cool while browsing a thrift store, and now, one year later, I'm hooked and amazed with the learning curve and high ceiling of the hobby.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

It's probably been said before, but it's not the size of the tank that matters,
but how you use it!:lol: That being said, my first was a 15gal low. I'd love to
have some of the 40 gallon tanks I had by Metaframe back in the 70s and 80s!

Bill


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

15G - started last year with plastic plants, then converted to real plants, now I'm hooked.

How did this craziness start? - I had to find a suitable home for my daughter's growing weather loach (Dojo) so I picked up a whole bunch of used stuff from a buddy - 2 x 15 gallon, a 48x18x18 tank, a box full of various aquaclear filters, plants gravel and a bunch of other junk. Enough to get me started.

I've learnt a lot on from this site and the 15 gallon experience - pretty soon I'll get going on the big tank

Frank


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't remember the size of my first tank when I was a child -- but I grew Anacharis in it. Anacharis and guppies.  

Getting back into the hobby, I got a 20 long from my boss (killies in there now) and I right away put plants in there.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

My first (and only!) planted tank so far is a 10 gal. I keep in my room. It's cheaper for me to maintain a smaller tank, though I would like to turn the 29 in our living room into a planted aquairum soon. So the main reasons are:
Cheaper
Easier
Compact
Only Thing Available


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*My first planted tank*

My first was a ten gallon glass tank with painted steel frame. I had vallisneria and guppies in it. That was back in 1953! Of course the guppies did what they always do, and I soon had, by actual count, over 100 of them in there, with lots of vals and even more algae. Unfortunately, the tank was in an unairconditioned house in Missouri, so the 100 degree summer temperature quickly reduced the number of occupants to less than ten, the plants to mush, the algae grew lavishly, and the steel frame rusted badly.
I hope to be more successful with my 29 gallon tank as soon as I get moved into the condo and can set it up!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

My first tank after a goldfish bowl was a ten gallon. I cringe when I think of the conditions in that tank! I started out with two goldfish named Bert and Ernie. Bert disappeared one day and I found him when I put on my church shoes that had been in front of the tank. 

When I was about 9, I got a 30 gallon because my parents wouldn't get me a 55.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

[-o< R.I.P. Bert


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine was some odd size in between a 5 and 10 gallon with the metal frame. It was pretty much a square cube with pretty fluorescent gravel, the air driven shipwreck, and all the stuff that makes us shudder today.
It had Guppies in it and they didn't seem to mind the decor since the reproduced like crazy.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

My first PT was a 37. It was the only tank I had at the time. It served me well. Now that I have a bit of experience with plants......"I know what plants want"....HAHA... I would have to say my favorite size tanks would be Oceanic 58 and standard 90. "All my plants say it is a good size...."

HAHA

jB


----------



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

First tank was 20 years back when i was a kid, the size must have been around 20g, plants was not the priority but fish was. Now its visa versa and the tank has grown to 190g


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> My first tank after a goldfish bowl was a ten gallon. I cringe when I think of the conditions in that tank! I started out with two goldfish named Bert and Ernie. Bert disappeared one day and I found him when I put on my church shoes that had been in front of the tank.
> 
> When I was about 9, I got a 30 gallon because my parents wouldn't get me a 55.


Hahahaaa Of course Bert was always the dumber one (notice my sig).

My first was 20g high as well, found it on ebay for good $$ w/ tons of accessories. Ha if you really wanna read about it check out the website#-o


----------

